# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Chromat, structural experiments for the human body, New York, USA

## Airicist

chromat.co

chromatgarments.com

vimeo.com/chromat

facebook.com/chromat

twitter.com/CHROMAT_PARTY

----------


## Airicist

CHROMAT SS14: MATHLETES
March 27, 2014




> The Chromat Spring/Summer 2014 MATHLETES collection was inspired by competitive mathematics.
> 
> Team uniforms, sports jerseys and the robotic athleticism and intellectual mastery of NASA Astronauts were referenced in the construction of Chromat SS14.

----------


## Airicist

CHROMAT AW15 | MINDFILES RUNWAY
February 17, 2015




> The Chromat Autumn/Winter 2015 Collection explores the transfer of human consciousness to new forms, utilizes artificial intelligence and expands the concepts of innovator Martine Rothblatt's post-human Mindfiles to envision an entirely (wo)man-made, synthetic world of bionic bodies. In this world, garments function as artificial augmentation and enhancements of the human body. Chromat utilized 3D-printing technology as well as optical amplification through laser diodes to simulate synthetic neuron connections within the brain.
> 
> The AW15 Collection imagines a world where garments transcend biology through technology, augment the human body through chemically synthetic processes, and improve and enhance the natural process of the human body and physical environment.

----------


## Airicist

CHROMAT SS16 | MOMENTUM RUNWAY
September 14, 2015




> The Chromat Spring/Summer 2016: MOMENTUM Sportswear Collection empowers the body to be stronger, faster and perform at optimum levels.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Dress That Changes Shape Points To The Future Of Wearables At New York Fashion Week"

by Rachel Arthur
September 15, 2015

----------

